# Tuning the phaeton V6 3.0 TDI enigine



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear fellow Pheaton owners,

I just would like to inform other V6 3.0 TDI Owners that for 2 years i upgraded my 3.0 diesel from 225HP up to 265HP, 450 Nm to 556 HP. I still love it and want to share this.

In the two years i noticed a economic fuelflow, avarage 8,3l /100 km, including city Driving and uge traffic jams. Not bad at all.

I payed around 650 Euros, and still love the difference in power, it is certainly notable!, special on highways.

For whom it might concern, here is a link, you will love it, and u dont need big petrol engines to show muscles  http://www.rica.nl/viewcar.aspx?vehicle=1061

Greetings,

Wouter


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Some tuning mods really don't seem to make much difference, but that performance improvement looks worthwhile, and a report of 2 years trouble-free use adds to the confidence.

The 3.0TDI pulls quite well in any case, so this must increase the enjoyment a lot.

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

wouterjansen60 said:


> .... u dont need a big petrol engines to show muscles


I never imagined you as a "muscle showing" type of guy, Wouter.:laugh:


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

:laugh: thats probably why i have my Phaeton Willem, need to compensate somewere :laugh:


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

I have tried one that is specified as giving 290HP, the "Speedkit" (http://www.speedkit.de). It connect between the car harness and the pressure sensor of the common rail. It needed about five hours of driving before it had analysed the engine and started kicking in. After that there was a noticable change of performance, but of course the reading of the fuel consumption gets slightly optimistic. In order to assess the consumption properly, one would need to measure manually.

I believe the kit was about €350 or so. I used it for about a month but figured I didn't really need it.

So, the summary would be:

Ease of installation
YES! Takes a minute to loosen the connector and connect the box's Y-harness.

Performance
Yes, it does kick in after some driving.

Features
Key FOB for activation/deactivation
Tuning level adjustable via jumpers

Disadvantages
When you disconnect the pressure sensor cable, the engine throws a diagnostics code that has to be erased with VCDS. It does not turn the check engine light on.
At first you feel disappointed, but once it kicks in it's OK.
The box fools the ECU by fiddling with the response from the pressure sensor, thus also distorts the fuel consumption calculations in the car. Ibelieve that is normal for any kind of tuning that doesn't involve re-programming of ECU parameters.

/per


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried a "Dragon" plug on our V70, what a waste of money! V10 goes better with a reprogram though. 18 months and no problems at all.


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Indeed, just chiptuning is the smartest solution. Fast, not a single HW modification needed and an economic solution, see also the beginning of this thread. 10 min. job but preferably done by a thusted supplier who can offer a guarantee on the engine and have a proven track record.

Even VW stealership offer a chiptuning upgrade, not suprisingly very expensive...

Wouter


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a W12, but extra power is always welcome. Is there a tuner who could chip my engine?

thanks
Lukas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure this one is great value for money, I doubt you would notice much difference.

bar-tek


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

laser21 said:


> I have a W12, but extra power is always welcome. Is there a tuner who could chip my engine?
> 
> thanks
> Lukas


Lukas,

I have used and can recommend these guys.

www.upsolute.com/index.php?option=com_upsolute&task=car&id=887&id_marke=6&id_model=13210

obviously mine are V10's

Stu


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Stu

I was advised that any more and the turbos & transmission are on borrowed time. My chap has a picture of a Toerag in pieces, blown up after a week as the owner wanted "more".


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

gartracescort said:


> Hi Stu
> 
> I was advised that any more and the turbos & transmission are on borrowed time. My chap has a picture of a Toerag in pieces, blown up after a week as the owner wanted "more".


Hi,

sorry I don't know your name, have you seen a Phaeton Turbo, as in handled one? It is like a truck turbo, it is designed to last. The controller, however is a different issue.

With regards to the transmission I had the benefit of speaking face to face to Herr Sagert at ZF, his words CONFIRMED that the Phaeton Transmission was OVERSPECIFIED compared to BMW Mercedes et al.

Measured recently (and via VagCom) I have 0ver 850nm of torque and over 360hp on BOTH engines, one with 102k miles, the other with 154k miles, neither exhibit any faults.

I also get improved fuel consumption figures :what:

Stu


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Stu,
How did you get to measure those figures? Could you illustrate us please :wave:?
I have noticed that on the gearbox controller, the measuring blocks tool displays some figures resuch as nominal torque and maximum torque if I recall it right. Is it there where you measured it?
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Stu

Just what I was told! Extra 50bhp and 50 lb ft was the advice i was given. Since I had the trans fluid changed, the sound of the gearbox clutch "taking the strain" at full power when it drops into 2nd has gone.

Thank goodness!!

Regards, Jason


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi Stu,
> How did you get to measure those figures? Could you illustrate us please :wave:?
> I have noticed that on the gearbox controller, the measuring blocks tool displays some figures resuch as nominal torque and maximum torque if I recall it right. Is it there where you measured it?
> Cheers.
> ...


Gosh Gabriel!

I get confused using a TV remote........... Age I think!

Here's a VCDS printout whilst having a turbo controller "issue" (not seen in a while now)

18360 - Turbocharger Control Module 1: Defective 
P1952 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2709 /min
_*Torque: 813.7 Nm*_
Speed: 72.6 km/h
Load: 88.2 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00100000
Absolute Pres.: 2254.2 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 2590.8 mbar

I didn't do the measuring, I rely on others for that! The basic map was based on the UpSolute map, and then customised by a former BAE Guided Weapons Tech. 

I get much improved performance AND fuel economy, and up to date (12k miles ++) zero reliability issues.

Stu


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

gartracescort said:


> Hi Stu
> 
> Just what I was told! Extra 50bhp and 50 lb ft was the advice i was given. Since I had the trans fluid changed, the sound of the gearbox clutch "taking the strain" at full power when it drops into 2nd has gone.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

I am assuming VW changed you 2004 vintage turbos? You also have hit the nail on the head there, the gearbox IS the weakest link really. 

Discussions with Herr Sagert when I visited Dortmund (ZF), lead me to believe that the transmission would become "marginal" at 1000 Nm.

You also need to factor in better friction material for brakes, I tried EBC, Pagid, and Mintex, preferring the latter, but would really like to try the Carbotech pads that Pierre thinks highly of, but I am struggling to match part numbers (anyone)??

Stu


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Stu,

I bought mine from ctbrakes.

You will find the references you need on this page
http://www.ctbrakes.com/pads.asp?Make=Volkswagen

For a 2004-2006 Phaeton, the references for the shapes seep to be F: CT1024 R: CT1018

Then, you need to ask them for the type of compound you want (I have 1521) and they will make the pads for you.

My contact there was 

Adam Adelstein
Email [email protected]
Phone 216-780-8825

P.


----------



## gartracescort (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Stu

No idea what bits are on mine. Liquorice struts & Bakelite turbos possibly, but it all works so far! I'm fastidious about having everything up to temperature before I get keen though. 

Regarding brakes, I keep standard and plan my corners. Over the years I've tried loads of stuff; asbestos was the best before carbon came along. EBC are fine, but Green are about the same as standard. Red are ok, but for the heavy car I would use Blue or Yellow. Yellow would be my preference in the way they work. My reservation is they are not approved for road use and could affect your insurance. The standard pads aren't bad (the brembo ones) but glaze easily. The trouble with going too hard is that the higher temperatures degrade the other components like grease and rubbers.

Pagid and of course Mintex are very good and well recognised.

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> EnglishPhaeton:
> 
> ... the transmission would become "marginal" at 1000 Nm


Sorry to bounce into the brakes discussion, but the above caught my eye.

We are not talking Ford Ka territory here, are we... that is serious push for a production car. ZF refer to the value 1000Nm as the max design rating for any passenger car gearbox.

The V10 TDI's 6HP32A box is similar to the Rolls Royce Phantom LWB V12's 6HP32 box, although RR 'only' rate their max force at 720Nm on a 5886 pound vehicle (Phaeton LWB V10 = 750 Nm on 5487 pounds).

That's a lot of Chinese Burn ...

Chris


----------



## Panther427 (May 20, 2012)

laser21 said:


> I have a W12, but extra power is always welcome. Is there a tuner who could chip my engine?
> 
> thanks
> Lukas


I was told my w 12 didn't need more power, but I disagree. I want a 500 bhp family sedan/ http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Phaeton-60L-W12-2004-2005


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Panther427:
> I want a 500 bhp family sedan


You could drop in the Flying Spur's twin turbo W12, that does 550ps and 650Nm (but still through a 6HP26A gearbox).

But you would have to bling up the paintwork to Footballer's standards, or it wouldn't go fast at all. 

CB


----------

